# Stud finder



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone have a particular model stud finder that works well for them? I bought a $25 Stanley model last night and it is very hit-or-miss. And it has the 110 VAC detector and as soon as that thing starts ringing, it won't stop no matter where I move the sensor. Unfortunately the AC detector seems to detect any AC wiring within 100 feet.

I have one wall where I marked where the studs are (I'm 100% sure cuz I just redid the drywall) and I tried holding the sensor tight against the wall, loose against the wall, moving slowly across the wall, moving quickly, holding it at a slight angle, etc. Still hit-or-miss. Frustrating!!!

I have an older Stanley model that was a little better, but still very hit or miss. Reading reviews of other models and it seems like they all get mixed reviews.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

spaceman spif said:


> ......and it seems like they all get mixed reviews.


 You're right about that. That type of Stud Finder no matter the price gets all positive reviews.
http://www.amazon.com/Zircon-MultiScanner-i520-Center-Finding-Electrical/dp/B000TD1JCQ

But that model got twice as many 4-5 votes as 1-2-or 3


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i use my knuckles, i rap on teh wall with my knuckles and listen for a solid noise.. if it sounds hollow where im tapping no stud. solid noise= stud..


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

Zircon studsensor pro SL has worked good for me. I've had the same on for about the years and just recently bought another only because I borrowed it out. It is a cheap model and just works. I've tried the better ones that sense denser materials and current but they don't work as well. I use the knuckle method, confirm with sensor, and in critical locations I drill a pilot hole to be absolutely sure! http://www.zircon.com/products/edge_ss_pro_sl.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.coptool.com/blog/2011/03/new_bosch_wall_scanner_stud_fi.html


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had a Zircon for over 10 years that has worked every time. My house has 50 year old 2x4s and 3/8 drywall, so YMMV. But that Zircon works great for me.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

ratherbefishing said:


> YMMV.


Mine does. 

I borrowed my dads a while back, and honestly never looked at the make/model. I just checked and was surprised to see that's it's a Zircon SL. 

It always seemed a little flaky. :huh:


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish I were better at the tap-the-wall method!

More mixed reviews on the Zircons and Stanleys and some of the Bosch's. Although I saw one that doesn't detect the stud, but rather the nails or screws and you simply follow the line of nails going down the wall, and it got all good reviews. Makes sense!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

spaceman spif said:


> ....I saw one that doesn't detect the stud, but rather the nails or screws.......


 Magnetic nail detectors come as two types.
Magnet based:http://www.magnetsource.com/Consumer Pages/StudMag.html
Or Electronic: http://www.harborfreight.com/metal-detector-97245.html

The nail may not be in the center of the stud but by using a 6d finish nail the
edges of the stud can be verified.


----------

